# [UK NR]Harry Savage 4.08 Skewb Average



## Hssandwich (Aug 31, 2015)

[video]https://youtu.be/98Ttjjym2lA[/video]

5.82, 4.54, 3.42, 3.82, 3.89


----------



## illius (Aug 31, 2015)

Congratulations! Do you have any plans for getting a new Skewb?


----------



## Hssandwich (Aug 31, 2015)

illius said:


> Congratulations! Do you have any plans for getting a new Skewb?



Yes. Definitely.


----------



## 3x3Pizza (Aug 31, 2015)

That was savage


----------



## Berd (Sep 3, 2015)

Very nice! So annoyed missed skewb, my alarm was too quiet!


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Sep 3, 2015)

GJ! What Skewb is that?


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 3, 2015)

Nice. Keep pushing UK skewb


----------



## henrysavich (Sep 3, 2015)

3x3Pizza said:


> That was savage



I get this joke so much, I can't imagine how much Harry gets it lol.


----------



## pyr14 (Sep 5, 2015)

BananaSlayer64 said:


> GJ! What Skewb is that?



It's a florian modded moyu with moyu shades and a different orange. (copy paste)


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Sep 5, 2015)

pyr14 said:


> It's a florian modded moyu with moyu shades and a different orange. (copy paste)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98Ttjjym2lA&feature=youtu.be


Nice!


----------



## Hssandwich (Sep 5, 2015)

henrysavich said:


> I get this joke so much, I can't imagine how much Harry gets it lol.



ALL the time lol.

Thanks everyone!


----------

